# PAOK Thessaloniki BC



## Stojakovic4

PAOK Thessaloniki BC is the basketball team of the Greek PAOK sport department, based in Thessaloniki, Greece. The club has established a firm reputation in 1928, especially for its success in European leagues. The club has maintained a presence in the Greek First Division (A1 Ethniki) since the year 1960.










Total Titles: 7 
Cup Winners' Cup/Saporta Cup: 1 
1991 
Korać Cup: 1 
1994 
Greek Championships: 2 
1959, 1992 
Greek Cups: 3 
1984, 1995, 1999 



Notable players
PAOK fans have had the opportunity to admire legendary European players and also world famous basketball players that have played wearing the jersey of their team.

GREEK
Panagiotis Fasoulas 
John Korfas 
Nikos "Magic" Stavropoulos 
Nikos Boudouris 
Efthimios Rentzias 
Manthos Katsoulis 
Aggelos Koronios 
Giorgos Sigalas 
Nasos Galakteros 
Pet Papachronis 
Panagiotis Liadelis 
Panayiotis Vasilopoulos 
Kostas Vassiliadis 
Nestoras Kommatos 
Loukas Mavrokefalidis 
Memos Ioannou 
Nikos Filippou 
Ioannis Giannoulis 
Giorgos Balogiannis 
Christos Tsekos 

AMERICAN 
Scott Skiles 
Ken Barlow 
Walter Berry 
Cliff Levingston 
Conrad McRae 
Anthony Bonner 
Tracy Murray 
Anthony Avent 
Victor Alexander 
Mike Jones 
Matt Bullard 
Jerrod Mustaf 
Darius Washington Jr. 
Lawrence Funderburke 
C.J. Watson 
J. R. Bremer 
"Dollar" Bill Edwards 

SERBIAN
Predrag Stojaković 
Branislav Prelević 
Zoran Savić 

OTHERS
Damir Mulaomerović 
Amit Tamir 
Sergei Bazarevich 
Mamadou N'Diaye 
Vlado Šćepanović 
İbrahim Kutluay 
Rasho Nesterović 

Stadium

PAOK Sports Arena 
(capacity 8,600)


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I take it you're a fan? 

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Stojakovic4

yes i am a crazy PAOK fan

thanks for the welcome 

and im glad ex-PAOK player Peja Stojakovic is doing very well in NBA. he is my favourite player.eace:

The PAOK Basketball Club official website is

www.paokbc.gr


----------



## Porn Player

Stojakovic4 said:


> yes i am a crazy PAOK fan
> 
> thanks for the welcome
> 
> and im glad ex-PAOK player Peja Stojakovic is doing very well in NBA. he is my favourite player.eace:
> 
> The PAOK Basketball Club official website is
> 
> www.paokbc.gr


Welcome, good to have a wild Greek on board that has a particular dislike for those pesky Spanish :biggrin:


----------



## Stojakovic4

yes the spanish, sexy but pesky haha


----------



## Stojakovic4

His first professional contract signed with PAOK Dimitris Kalambaka, athlete teenager group. The Kalambakas was born on 10 August 1989, has a height of 2 m.02 is forgouornt and acquired last year by Machites Pines. The young athlete after the signing of the first professional contract, said: "It is a great honour for me to sign a contract with PAOK. I'm in a great team, I have a long way before me and will work hard to veltiotho even further and take the opportunities given to me. "


----------



## Stojakovic4

The General Assembly of shareholders CDE PAOK which was held today with the participation of 91% of the shares, decided to increase the share capital by the amount of 1.5000.000 €. 50.000 € will be issued shares of 30 € each, while the increase in share capital in any case be covered is 693.000 €, namely 23,100 shares. 

Also, members of the Administration Court of OEM PAOK submitted his resignation. 
The AS PAOK will propose as soon as possible, persons will stelechosoun the new Administration CDE Court of PAOK.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I want to hear more about Kalambaka.


----------



## Stojakovic4

2000-2007
The new home of PAOK, the PAOK Sports Arena, able to hold 8,600 fans, was inaugurated on 17 March 2000. That marked the end of a long period of time of sharing the home court of Alexandrio Melathron with Aris. Bane Prelevic returned to PAOK after quick spells at Kinder Bologna and AEK and then quit basketball at the end of the season. He later returned to PAOK in the 2001-2002 season as an assistant coach.
PAOK finished 6th in the 2003-04 Greek A1 League season, boasting a squad full of youngsters. Prelevic become head coach and led the team into a short winning streak. A month after the start of the A1 Ethniki 2006-07 season, Prelevic was replaced by Kostas Pilafidis and assumed a non-technical position as the General Manager of the team. During a game that year PAOK and Aris put on a spectacular show that PAOK ended up winning after two overtime periods (101-99). PAOK changed coaches again in 2007 when Vangelis Alexandris took over as the team's head coach.


----------



## Stojakovic4

PAOK Sign Giorgos Tsiaras (height 2.07) born in May 4, 1982 is a Greek basketball player currently for Olympia Larissa BC. Playing as forward, he has scoring ability.
He was a member of national teams of Greece for lower ages and won medals with them.
During his first professional years he played for AEK Athens BC and became Greek Champion of A1 Ethniki, in 2002. From 2006 he moved to his city, Larissa, and club Olympia Larissa BC, being one of the best scorers in the team, both in A1 Ethniki and Welcome.
__________________


----------



## Stojakovic4

PAOK sign Christos Charissis 

The CDE PAOK announced the acquisition of Christos Charisi for the next two years. 

Christos Charissis was born on 9 July 1976 in Athens height of 1 m.89 and began his career by Ariona. Since the summer of 1997 found in Iraklion and the group of Crete fought for five consecutive years until the 2001-02 season. On 10 April 2002 took transcription for Taou, which concluded its season with the best way, after Spain won the championship. She returned to Greece and fought for two seasons (2002-04) in Olympic. Then one year to Apollo Patras (2004-05), while the 2005-06 season fought in three different groups. He began by Apollon Patras, but after two league matches left, played in 19 games for the Euroleague with Olympiakos in 3 games with Siena in the Italian championship. The 2006-07 season and played again in Olympic, to fight last year (2007-0 with Poland Prokom Trefl 

Christos Charissis has fought in 246 games in A1 and has achieved 2258 points. 

The 2007-08 season, fought with Prokom Trefl in 12 matches Euroleague (58 points to 46.2% in the firing, 37.9% to 28.6% and diponta to triponta, rimpaount 18, 21 and 13 assist klepsimata) and in 26 matches of the Polish league (121 points with 59% in the firing, 55% in diponta and 36% in triponta, 37 rimpaount, 47 assist and 31 klepsimata). 

DISTINCTIONS 
Champion Spain with the Taou (2002) 
Champion Poland with Prokom Trefl (200 

INTERNATIONAL PARTICIPATION 
National Men (26 entries, 154 points, 5.9 per game) 
National Youth Men (2 entries, 27 points, 13.5 per game) 
National Elpidon (15 entries, 116 points, 7.7 per game)


----------



## Stojakovic4

PAOK sign Giorgos Tsiaras (04/08/200 





The CDE FC announces the acquisition of George Tsiara, who will re-Shirt team for the next two years. 

George Tsiaras was born on 4 May 1982 in Larissa, a height of 2 m.07 and began his career by E.A Larissa. Then fought in DASAL, while the summer of 2001 took transcription for AEK, which fought until 2006. The last two years (2006-0 fought in Olympia Larissa. 

George Tsiaras has 136 entries in the A1 and has achieved 919 points, while during the 2007-08 season agonizomenos with Olympia Larissa participated in 26 matches normal period (371 points (77% in the firing, 48% in diponta, 43% in triponta), 81 offensive and 27 defensive rimpaount, 30 assist, 20 klepsimata and 5 cuts) and 2 matches of the play offs. 

DISTINCTIONS 
Champion Greece with AEK (2002) 
Champion Europe with the National Youth (2002) 
Bronze medal in Eurobasket Adolescents (2000) 

INTERNATIONAL PARTICIPATION 
National adolescents (30 entries, 135 points, 4.5 per game) 
National Youth Men (9 entries, 41 points, 4.5 per game)
__________________


----------



## Stojakovic4

PAOK Fans are the best Basketball fans

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChtU85e9kcM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgLkyUXLVX4


----------



## Stojakovic4

The CDE PAOK announced the acquisition of Alexis Kyritsi, who will sign a contract year. 


I believe in this effort declares himself! 
The CDE PAOK announced the acquisition of Alexis Kyritsi, who will sign a contract year. Alexis Kyritsis will go Sunday (24 / 8) in Karpenissi, where he will meet his mission PAOK, to participate in the basic preparation. 


Alexis Kyritsis was born in Athens on 18/5/1982. It has a height 1.97 meters and has struggled in the position of shooting guard. Previous groups were Papagou, Aris, Maroussi and AEK. It should be noted that all fought with great success. 


One is now in the past, the other just came. 
The transcription of the PAOK debated for some time. Finally good but certainly worthwhile. Alexis Kyritsis, one of the best Greek gkarnt, enters the roster of PAOK, significantly strengthens the group, says happy about the final agreement and ready for hard work to fruition the great effort that starts in PAOK. The new asset transfer of PAOK, spoke in www.paokbc.gr for his agreement with the team and dreams for next season. 

«I am very happy to have finished my successful issue and agreed with PAOK. I would like to thank Mr Droso, because I believe that was the catalyst to end the matter. But I am really very happy because I come to play basketball in a large group with the dynamics of a PAOK. I have lived in the atmosphere as Palataki opponent and I think we are now very important that I live this atmosphere as a player PAOK », backed by Alexis Kyritsis and referred to next season and the prospects for the PAOK:« I want to be all healthy, to work properly and methodically, to be a competitive team against any opponent and frankly I am optimistic about the new season. I believe in this effort starting now PAOK and this brings to the group. With the support of the world indeed, because I have experienced the atmosphere, even last year the team had many difficulties, we can achieve a great deal ». 

With the acquisition of Alexis Kyritsi the PAOK strengthened significantly, while simultaneously growing and the trunk of the Greek players will be available to the group, which the 26 years gkarnt considers particularly important and highlights features: «It is very important that there are numerous particularly noteworthy Greek players in the group. There are players with talent, there are experienced players and with players who will come, I think we can create a very good team and with hard work, when we all know now between us, to bring the results we all want ». 

Meanwhile late last night, the JSA PAOK office announced that Chief Executive will take Mr Michael Kyritsis (father of Alexis). Michael Kyritsis had the same post in the group and 2000.


----------



## Stojakovic4

CDE PAOK announced the acquisition of Dimitris Marmarinou, who is about to sign one-year contract with the team. Dimitris Marmarinos Friday morning (22 / 8) went through medical examinations and now incorporated with the programme of the basketball team PAOK. 
Dimitris Marmarinos was born on 14 May 1976 in Tripoli, a height of 2 m.06 and struggling as senter. He began his career by Espero (1997-98), while the 1998-99 season found in America and in college Nevada Reno (NCAA). Returning fought for the first time in A1 with his team Esperou (1999-00), while since the summer of 2000 and played three years in Maroussi. 

The 2003-04 season started from Apollo Patras, but in March 2004 found Italy agonizomenos in 9 games with Snaidero Udine. He continued and the next year (2004-05) in Italy, but with Teramo, while the 2005-06 season he returned to the Greek championship and fought in Panionion. 





The 2006-07 season fought in Italy, but in two different groups. He began by Virtus Roma and finished the season with Eldo Napoli, which moved in February 2007. 

In the course of last season (2007-08), initially fought the Russian Championship with Lokomotiv Rostov, while in April 2008, he returned to Italy to compete in the Pepsi Caserta, with which it won the rise in the A1 category of the Italian league . 



-------------------------------------------------- ------------------------------ 

The kalathosfairistes of the basketball team PAOK, spent the morning of Thursday (21 / 8) by ergometrikes examinations (lipometrisi, Spirometry, evaluation of force, etc.) from the Department Ergofysiologias the Aristotle University of Thessaloniki. 

The CDE PAOK, and after completion of the technical staffing Command basketball team and their immediate associates, announced that for the period 2008-09, members of the technical staff of PAOK will be ... 
Coach: Argyris Pedoulakis 
Assistant coach: George Vovoras, Nikolaos Dimitrios 
Gymnast: George Chrysafis 
Physiotherapists: Dimitrios Aftosmidis, Paschalis Valavanis 
Frontistis: Manolis Vallianos 
The orthopaedic surgeon Kostas Samaras will be for another year the head of the medical staff of the basketball team PAOK and directly cooperating with the doctor group, orthopaedic Theofilos Beli and the doctor Efthymio Lefkaditi, which the JSA PAOK grateful for his contribution to the team. 

The CDE PAOK want to thank also the member of AS PAOK Mr John Dimopoulos and cardiologist Mr Skemperi Kingdom, for the excellent cooperation we have had and continue to have with the group and the multi bid.


----------



## Stojakovic4

The PAOK in Karpenissi (24/08/2008) 












In Καρπενήσι will continue the basic preparation of the PAOK. The mission of the group left shortly after 11 am for the capital of Evrytania, where they will join the foundation for building a competitive team and worthy of the name and history of PAOK. 

The price of PAOK managers and Head of Mission in Karpenissi, George Balogiannis, said: «We want to build a competitive team, which will show agonistikotita and will always fighting inside the stadium. Since inject all these elements I think many will succeed. It seems to me rather strange that I am in the team but I have other responsibilities. We will synithiso But prosarmozomai ». 

The coach of PAOK Argyris Pedoulakis, referring to the preparation of the group stressed: «There is incentive and placing all children and this is very important. We are waiting for a key part of the preparation, where we want to work and racing, but exoagonistika and I think that is quite important. How will dethoume and climate will make as a group, are among the most important things we have to do in Karpenisi. I think mutatis mutandis to the circumstances created by the team, we are well. It comes up Kyritsis, had the misfortune to the Costas and Giannakidi, and wait another child will have a very good number of Greek players ». 

For the preparation of PAOK, spoke shortly before the departure of the mission and two kalathosfairistes… 
John Demertzis: «For me it is a personal vindication that I am in PAOK and I want to thank the Coaches, but the new administration believed in me. We do everything for them dikaioso. The internal competition that exists in the group will help us all. For me personally I believe that only can become better. Today basically starting our effort, we must give everything, and I think there is all this disposal. It will not be easy things. Last year at the end of the year not to say such xanarthei season and with the momentum that has people of PAOK believed that it can find a solution. The solution was found, and people now have to support this effort, from the outset, to enable PAOK to find where they deserve. I think the greater our success will be to turn people on the field. People give too much power to players. We want to play very good basketball, football fans will come to stadiums to efcharistiountai ». 

Vassilis Simtsak: «We are players and many Greeks have already dethei. Not chreiastikame time, we are already well and we started very strong our program. We have to give everything and in preparation, but also in the court. There will be competition in team and healthy competition. First time working with k.Pedoulaki and for me it is all very good, is my second year in the A1 and I am pleased to participate in this effort ». 
Head of Mission is George Balogiannis, while Argyris Pedoulakis will have on the first day with him the kalathosfairistes: Tsiaras, Charissis, Simtsak, Demertzis, Galazoulas, Kalambaka and Marmarinos. In Thessaloniki stayed Costas Vasiliadis due to acute gastroenteritis is expected to go to Karpenisi during the week, but Michael Giannakidis, felt discomfort in the knee and will undergo MRI Monday. 
Together with his team are still partners Argyris Pedoulaki, assistant coach Nikos Demetriou and George Vovoras, the physician group Theofilos Bellis, the gymnast George Chrysafis, physiotherapist Paschalis Valavanis and carer Manolis Vallianos.


----------



## Porn Player

I have pm'd you and would like to again take this opportunity to remind you, that if a post is from another author/site then you must provide a link. 

Future posts will be edited by myself to take anything not linked out. 

Thankyou, Porn_Player


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand

Go Aris.


----------

